

Thinking About Mozilla | Incisive.nu - knowtheory
http://incisive.nu/2014/thinking-about-mozilla/?

======
evolve2k
Powerful words. Incredible response from this amazing Mozilla employee.

'To everyone who has flinched away, and everyone re-traumatized by these
events, I offer a complete and sincere apology: I have chosen to walk under
this banner, and that makes me complicit, and I am so sorry for the pain I
know this has caused.'

